# My Texas and Convict are pairing off



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got a 2" male texas and a 1" female con that have dug a pit in one corner of my 55g, and they're defending it against all intruders. No eggs, though.

They sure are an odd couple. The Texas is about 5 times as massive as the teeny lil con is, not to mention their drastically different appearances. And on top of that, theres a perfectly suitable 1.5" male con in the tank too, but I guess the female likes her men Extra Large


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

lol...thats sweet.

im excited to hear the outcome of this...keep us posted


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah, no eggs yet tho. I'm amazed the Texas is sexually active at only 2"

I'm kinda concerned about how I am supposed to do the weekly water change, when doing so is clearly gonna disrupt their little setup...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Sweet!









Not sure how to do the water change either at that young of an age, but if the water is bad and they were stressin' then you wouldn't have any chance of them breeding anyways.

Keep it up my man!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and thus, this thread's value has increased exponentially


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, nice texas cichlid, or is that the con?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its a beluga whale... Sure fooled you huh?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no, I think your just foolish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

innes thats pretty harsh :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you think thats harsh, you should chelsea in a fist fight


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> you think thats harsh, you should chelsea in a fist fight


 BECAREFUL SHE PLAYS DIRTY


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thats because she is dirty


----------

